# Upstairs Laundry Room Install



## Matt Burks (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all! I'm a newbie, both here on the forum and to home repair. I've got a project that I'd love to tackle sometime soon. Our house, built in 1935, doesn't have a laundry room in the living area. It's located in the basement which is not accesible from inside the house. To do our laundry we have to gather the clothes from upstairs, walk down to the first floor, out the kitchen door onto the screened in porch, down the stairs to the deck, under the deck into the basement and walk across the basement to the washer and dryer. We live in an area where people can see us if we are outside so it's annoying to even have to get dressed to do laundry.

My plan is to put a laundry closet in the upstairs hallway. Where I'm thinking about putting it, right below there is a closet (on the 1st floor) so running pipes for power/water supply/drain would not be a problem. Right below the closet is where the washer and dryer are located now in the basement. So, everything seems to be in the right place for this project. I've got a friend who does his own remodeling on his house and has done several projects with very good results. I may be able to talk him into assisting me.

I thought I'd get your input on what to watch out for, or any other suggestions you might have.

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the long first post.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've put in a few for people. Make sure you install a pan under the washer unit. It has a built in drain if the washer leaks. I also put in the single lever shut off/drain so the supply hoses are not under constant pressure. With a closet setup you will need to plan the install so you can get to this unit so it can be turned on and off. If you're planning one of the stackable configurations, be aware that the dryer duct needs to be cleaned out on a regular occasion and it needs to be vented to the exterior. Some dryers need an accessory kit if you want to use an exhaust other then the rear one. Some dryers have side (2) options and a bottom option. Some do not. Plan the duct route before you buy the dryer. You need to minimize the ductwork turns to achieve maximum exhaust capability and ease of cleaning.
Ron


----------



## Matt Burks (Jul 19, 2007)

We currently have a washer and dryer that we're planning on putting in this closet. The vent will be out the back. What are something to consider when installing a roof vent. The back of the dryer will be just a few feet away from the inside of the roof so I'm guessing that would be the easiest way to vent it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You want the shortest, most direct route to the vent. You want the vent installed so it doesn't leak. You want the vent pipe insulated as it goes through any unheated space. 
I would also install a washer pan under the unit with a drain in case of leaks.
Ron


----------

